# Shrimps dying, Amano turned blue



## zaggino (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi guys, any idea for what might cause Amano to turn blue? Picture attached.
My shrimp have been slowly dying off for the last few weeks, about one shrimp every 2-3 days.
Blue cherry shrimp also had some casaulties, with dead shrimp turning orange/red.
I've checked usual suspects of ammonia, nitrates and nitrites but water seems fine.
Also, there's a lot of fresh shrimplets flying around the tank, if water was the problem I'd expect the young ones to die first.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The blue coloring could be from the algae they eat. As for the other shrimp dying, I have no clue.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

copper, zinc maybe ??? Don't know why it would affect adults more than babies, except maybe if it's a slow chronic poisoning that takes weeks or months to cause noticeable harm. Just wild guessing of course. Dead shrimp change color quickly due to bacterial decomposition; that happens regardless of cause of death. If they're turning opaque while alive, that indicates a problem.

Agree with MG the blue color might be diet related and not a symptom of what's killing them. Do they turn blue shortly before dying, or have they been blue a long time, even while they looked healthy?


----------



## zaggino (Nov 15, 2018)

Right now there's 6 amano left, 4 of normal color, one is half-blue and one blue (the one on the photo). No deaths for the past 24 hrs but as I said, there's one dead every 2-3 no matter even if I change 50% water daily for a RO water with shrimp minerals.


----------



## shrimpgal (Feb 27, 2014)

shrimp like lots oxygen you could try and add an airline to increase that it wouldnt hurt


----------

